

New Bing Logo Copies Google Drive - mbloom1915
http://polls-polarb-com.a.ssl.fastly.net/000/126/801/126801-1-large-d70a678dd6b67346.jpg

======
mbloom1915
It is essentially the Google Drive logo, just unfolded a bit

